# MC Cable: Does it pull better in one direction?



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm a Helper, and it's my first time on a commercial job. Needless to say, I've been off to a rough start. For example, (typically during residential) when the journeyman tells me to rip out an old circuit, I give the Romex a hearty yank and 75% is out of the wall. Well, I tried that with MC last week, and I ended up ripping a 12" Titanic sinking gash through the metal stud... whoops, didn't know they were so flimsy :blush:. Though, later I discovered if I grabbed one of the conductors with my Linesmans I could rip it out like pulling a conduit wire. That was cool!

Anyway, back on topic:

The journeyman, who admittedly, hasn't done a lot of commercial work himself, notices me struggling, making a hell of a racket, getting caught on every stud, trying to pull some new MC for a feeder. He proceeds to get quite a laugh from this spectacle and says I'm pulling it backwards. He gave me a lesson, replete with visual demonstration of how the MC cable pulls better one way through the stud holes than another. He indicated that the jacket didn't have a seam when pulled one way, therefore it wouldn't get stuck on the sharp edge where the stud was punched.

He had me repeat the demonstration, and lo and behold it does appear it pulls smoother in one direction than the other. So, I say to him, then why does it come off the reel in the direction that's harder to pull? He laughs again... says I started from the wrong side of the roll. Okay, I concede, and say I probably did start at the wrong end. Later, we open a 2nd roll, it's the same way. He retracts his previous heckling, and we both begin to wonder why the wire is manufactured, ready to pull, in the "wrong" direction. We ended up pulling from the middle of roll, which was curly and ugly, but seemed to pull better through the studs.

So, I pose the same question to those of you more experienced. Are we crazy, or does the wire pull better from the other end of a new roll. If we aren't crazy, why is the wire coiled this way?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

boot said:


> I'm a Helper, and it's my first time on a commercial job. Needless to say, I've been off to a rough start. For example, (typically during residential) when the journeyman tells me to rip out an old circuit, I give the Romex a hearty yank and 75% is out of the wall. Well, I tried that with MC last week, and I ended up ripping a 12" Titanic sinking gash through the metal stud... whoops, didn't know they were so flimsy :blush:. Though, later I discovered if I grabbed one of the conductors with my Linesmans I could rip it out like pulling a conduit wire. That was cool!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic:
> 
> ...


The good news is , you're not crazy ! The better news is that it absolutely makes a difference which way it's pulled through studs ! Look at the jacket and notice it's more tapered and smoother in one direction as opposed to the other ? Trying to pull it with the leading edge side first will either damage the cable or everything you pull it through , lol ! You can get cable labeled " reverse wound " . This comes right off the spool or coil the way you want it . Use plastic bushings in the studs if your boss isn't too cheap . Although not required , they make life a lot easier ! Also when pulling cable overhead , find something rounded with no edges to pull over and set the cart up far enough back so you don't have too much drag an split the jacket . Have fun !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes it makes a difference, so much so we used to order our 1000' spools 'reverse wound' which made them pull off in the better direction.

Now they all come that way.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Their is also a difference in the metal studs, the pre punched holes in the stud are also tapered the slightest bit and the wire slides through pretty easy


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes the 1000' spools are the "right" way and the 250' you can unroll from the middle, pit that sucks too.


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

So the MFGs "fixed the glitch" with the 1000's, but not the 250's aye? Dang, boss won't buy 1000'ers, I think he's afraid we'll get macho, throw our back and be out of work (not entirely impossible). Is there a reason why they are wound unfavorably? Do they make the 250's in "Reverse wound" ?

*edit: worse than being out of work? working too slow on a bid job.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Not just MC, but you will find that metal studs have a "direction" as well. 
If you pull into the channel ---->>>>] it will be easier than --->>>[ 

Good luck with commercial work, I love it. Residential, not so much.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use these when pulling MC through metal studs:

Stop signs:

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/miscellaneous/nm-bushings-for-irregular-holes-in-metal-studs/

Or

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/miscellaneous/non-metallic-bushings/

Like said above, their is definitely a right direction when pulling MC too.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IF you choose to pull the MC cable from the center of the roll, make sure that it uncoils "counter-clockwise" to prevent it from kinking up. You might have to flip the roll over to get the desired direction.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

boot said:


> I'm a Helper, and it's my first time on a commercial job. Needless to say, I've been off to a rough start. For example, (typically during residential) when the journeyman tells me to rip out an old circuit, I give the Romex a hearty yank and 75% is out of the wall. Well, I tried that with MC last week, and I ended up ripping a 12" Titanic sinking gash through the metal stud... whoops, didn't know they were so flimsy :blush:. Though, later I discovered if I grabbed one of the conductors with my Linesmans I could rip it out like pulling a conduit wire. That was cool!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic:
> 
> ...


:laughing:

Cool story Boot.

Welcome to the electrical tirade And the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

A wholesaler bought a large reel and cut it into smaller rolls. The smaller rolls were all backwards, so they heard a lot of complaints.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yes it makes a difference, so much so we used to order our 1000' spools 'reverse wound' which made them pull off in the better direction.
> 
> Now they all come that way.


Your so full of ****. "reverse rolls" haha


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought all the manufacturers reverse wound their big MC reels standard now. They all mention it in their cut sheets.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I thought all the manufacturers reverse wound their big MC reels standard now. They all mention it in their cut sheets.


I think you're right , since I haven't come across a wrong wound 1000' spool in years !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

boot said:


> So the MFGs "fixed the glitch" with the 1000's, but not the 250's aye? Dang, boss won't buy 1000'ers, I think he's afraid we'll get macho, throw our back and be out of work (not entirely impossible). Is there a reason why they are wound unfavorably? Do they make the 250's in "Reverse wound" ?
> 
> *edit: worse than being out of work? working too slow on a bid job.


Or , he's afraid you'll be too productive and get too much done , lol ? I know the 1000' reels aren't cheap , but when it goes in quicker an straighter , it pays for itself very quickly ! 250' coils are for change orders at the end Of a project . Let me guess , he buys 4 at a time ? 250 x 4 = 1000' .


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Your so full of ****. "reverse rolls" haha


Seriously dude? You never heard of reverse wound?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I always blamed the boss buying cheap spools for the PITA reverse wound.

It really makes life difficult when pulling through metal studs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I thought all the manufacturers reverse wound their big MC reels standard now. They all mention it in their cut sheets.


Yes, exactly what I said. They come that way now, we used to have to specifically order them that way.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Your so full of ****. "reverse rolls" haha


You are not really an electrician are you?


https://www.google.com/search?q=reverse+wound+mc&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari








.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Your so full of ****. "reverse rolls" haha


Guess u don't do much with mc because all the 1000' rolls I get say "reverse wound" right on the tag


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I get the 250's in the bag and just put it on the floor and pull it out of the middle of the coil. Seems to work just fine.

It's nice when you can get stranded MC. Makes you feel like a real electrician when trimming out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> It's nice when you can get stranded MC. Makes you feel like a real electrician when trimming out. :thumbsup:


If they sent me stranded I would send it back.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If they sent me stranded I would send it back.


 Trying to push stranded MC across a drop ceiling is like trying to screw after spending all day drinking.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Big John said:


> Trying to push stranded MC across a drop ceiling is like trying to screw after spending all day drinking.


So, I guess Big John is a name you invented without your wife's help. I wouldn't use Limp John, either


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Up here, our MC or AC90 as we call it, comes on reels, that are spooled so that the spiral comes off in the proper direction.
Unfortunately, there will come the day that the manufacturers in Canada will go the cheap route and make those fugly coils you guys use. Even our house wire (NMD90) coils on reels.
It also helps when the stud guys stand the metal studs so the holes line up:whistling2:. Not that it takes too long to punch new holes if we have to.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wcord said:


> Unfortunately, there will come the day that the manufacturers in Canada will go the cheap route and make those fugly coils you guys use. Even our house wire (NMD90) coils on reels.



:laughing:

You do understand we can get reels or coils depending on length and what we want.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You do understand we can get reels or coils depending on length and what we want.


I assumed that is an option, however I notice, over a variety of posts, that coils seem to be dominant in the States. Out of curiosity, I bought a coil of loomex at Home Depot. .Never do that again It was a touch cheaper than the spooled, but the extra screwing around wasn't worth. Of course, since it was a one time only experiment, I didn't have the fancy unspoolers you guys use.
I am referring to the common lengths or 75m and 150m (250 and 500 ft).
On occasion we receive 75m coils of AC90, and they are coiled to start from the outside.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

anything other than coils is rare under 1000' lengths, around here. Romex or MC


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

xlink said:


> So, I guess Big John is a name you invented without your wife's help...


 Listen, I at least get to be a big man online.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

wcord said:


> there will come the day that the manufacturers in Canada will go the cheap route and make those fugly coils you guys use.


You must mean "go back to making those fugly coils." They were easier to carry because you could stick your arm through a coil and grab the second coil. That's 4 coils per apprentice! Pretty tough to do that with 4 reels.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Big John said:


> Listen, I at least get to be a big man online.


I just read your signature line 


Big John said:


> Before posting, ask yourself "How hard would I get punched if I said this in person?"


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

I was wondering what you were talking about when you mention MC cable, now I see it is BX, or AC90 as it is officially known. What does MC stand for?


----------



## christrician (Aug 6, 2011)

AlbertaBeef said:


> I was wondering what you were talking about when you mention MC cable, now I see it is BX, or AC90 as it is officially known. What does MC stand for?


Metal clad


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes the op is was talking about the 250's. Can't stand it when folks start unreeling it from the outside. For 1 if your using a little at a time taking it from the outside (therfore leaving the inside) it inceases your odds of ending up with a fugly roll. Get rid of those tighter wound pieces 1st!

Also I noticed that I could estimate pretty accuratly by counting each circle of the roll as a foot....so if I needed about 15 feet of mc I could take each piece and count it up before cutting it...I did a bad job explaining that...ya know what I mean???


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Kid you sound like you have a good attitude, but possibly you're getting short changed on training sounds like that company needs to do some (OJT), or maybe you might want to sign up for a tech school.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

cultch said:


> Also I noticed that I could estimate pretty accuratly by counting each circle of the roll as a foot....so if I needed about 15 feet of mc I could take each piece and count it up before cutting it...I did a bad job explaining that...ya know what I mean???


You mean that the diameter of the innermost wrap is about 4 inches. That method starts to fail after the first wrap is gone. I suppose the outer-most wrap is about 3 feet.


----------

